# Melanotan II makes me feel like hell



## vpiedu (Jun 27, 2016)

when i first started using MT II years ago i felt a little flush for a few minutes and that was it. now if i take even 2iu dose i feel like total shit for up to 2 days. its to the point that i am about to hang it up if i cant find a resolution to this. does anyone have any advice for minimizing this side effect of MT II? thanks for reading. 

VP


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 27, 2016)

Same for me buddy.
I hate that feeling. I love the way it works, but to me it's not worth that feeling. I'll just be semi-dark


----------



## squatster (Jun 27, 2016)

Lower the dose
Eat first
Take it after a meal right before bed time
If these things don't help - try another sorce
We have a few great peptide guys that will chime in at any time - they may have some thing for you


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 27, 2016)

I've probably taken more mt2 than anyone on the planet.  Did the old 1mg/day for 10 days protocol when it first came out.  That would make you sick.  Taking witha meal does help.  I have also found the longer you go in between doses,  the chance of getting g an upset stomach greatly increases.  To avoid stomach issues I would do daily IM micro doses of maybe 100mcg 2x daily.  After a week your stomach issues should subside.  If so you could possibly switch to a single full daily dose,  but I would dose any further apart than daily  dosing.  You could also try dosing subq right before bed or even diluting with more bac water or b12


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jun 27, 2016)

It's been awhile since I've used it, crossing my fingers I'm not a victim too. 

I do have friends that noticed a spike in BP after taking it for awhile.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 29, 2016)

MT 2 @ 1/2mg per day never bother me,,,no sides to speak of really at all. Now PT141 was another story,,,severe nausea regardless the dose.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jul 4, 2016)

I say that it is somewhat dose related. I run 1mg/wk tops and get a sour stomach for an hour but then I am gtg.

Hawk


----------



## MattG (Jul 4, 2016)

It made me sick as hell too for the first 2 weeks, just started it for the first time a month ago or so...jacked my stomach up bad and the idea of eating anything made me almost wanna throw up. Almost threw in the towel, but after my body got used to it I'm fine now, with the exception it kills my appetite even at just 250mcg. Got enough color now I only take it 2 or 3 times a week, and one of those is always right before I hit the tanning bed. I don't wanna look like I'm almost black, so just a little bit goes a long way for me now.


----------



## Breeds (Jul 13, 2016)

I got the upset stomach feeling....but it made me know it was real. Also made my dick get randomly hard.


----------



## gh0st (Oct 19, 2016)

IT will def make u feel some nasua if u jump right into taking a high dosage like 1mg per day

need to start off very low like .25mg to start!


----------



## gh0st (Nov 7, 2016)

The side effect are very easy to avoid if you taper up your dosages slowly. The nasty stomach feeling is horrible but after time it subsides! Honestly the sexual side effects bother me more! If i cant jump in between the wifes legs at least twice a day on dosing days! Forget about it


----------



## muscle69 (Apr 12, 2017)

Made me sick also for around two weeks then I felt fine after that


----------



## woody (Apr 21, 2017)

Take at night time before bed...that way u sleep thru it...it gives me some weird dreams when I take it


----------



## pjk1969 (Apr 21, 2017)

i used to get hella sick the first few days. this time around i pin right after i eat dinner and the sides are greatly reduced. and i notice im already darkening after 1 week. on 250mcg a day.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 22, 2017)

gh0st said:


> The side effect are very easy to avoid if you taper up your dosages slowly. The nasty stomach feeling is horrible but after time it subsides! Honestly the sexual side effects bother me more! If i cant jump in between the wifes legs at least twice a day on dosing days! Forget about it





woody said:


> Take at night time before bed...that way u sleep thru it...it gives me some weird dreams when I take it



Both great ideas,,keep dosages low and take it before bedtime.


----------



## bbuck (Apr 22, 2017)

I find very low doses do not cause much problem for me. And I end up with people asking were I have been vacationing. I could be even darker with a bigger dose but see no reason to bother with it.


----------



## woody (Apr 23, 2017)

bbuck said:


> I find very low doses do not cause much problem for me. And I end up with people asking were I have been vacationing. I could be even darker with a bigger dose but see no reason to bother with it.



Yes I got supper dark people would ask me what my ethnicity was...ivd been dabbling with it since 2006..ill load up .5mg a day every other day and maintain at .25mg twice a week...but I don't get as dark as I used too..i bieve it's receptor shutsown...read a lot of people that experienced the same thing


----------



## Joenoarms (Apr 23, 2017)

Man well I was seriously thinking about trying this. I'm considering changing that plan now


----------



## *Bio* (Apr 24, 2017)

Nothuman made a thread not too long ago, at PM, about it increasing his RBC and Hematocrit.  Him or someone else in the thread posted a link to a study that supported that as well.


----------



## Nightrider (May 23, 2017)

I only take 200mcg post dinner pre tanning. I am dark as hell and I only tan 1 time a week.

You dont need to dose that high. BTW even at 200mcg iget flushed and a headache.


----------

